

Go 1.1 and Juju (videos from GoSF) - carimura
http://blog.iron.io/2013/05/gosf-meetup-canonical-go-11-growing-go.html

======
pbiggar
Go seems really to be taking off. It's impressive to see that you can write
something in a systems language as easily as you can in Python. I doubt I'll
be writing any greenfields C++ apps ever again.

------
th3archit3ct
It's amazing to see how the GoSF meetups have grown in the past year and
continue to grow. Go Iron and go...Go!

~~~
carimura
Thanks! The energy in the rooms during these meetups is palpable.. like the
next big thing is coming.

~~~
bglynn
Go definitely has the feel of being the next big thing, and the real deal in
terms of performance and use. Excited to make it to the next meet up!

